# Blue Marlin on Black Walnut



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Finally got a break from custom orders (coffee tables and fireplace mantels) which freed me up to getting back to the really creative and artistic stuff that I enjoy doing. I had this twisted piece of black walnut that I got from a hill country ranch last year. It looks like it either just sheared off from the base of the tree or was a result of a lighting strike that caused it to shear away as there was a charred area. Anyway, it sat around my shop for a year before it finally struck me that it would make an awesome looking marlin sculpture, twisting it's way and breaking the surface of the ocean. It's a fairly large piece almost three feet tall, and about 20" wide. The coloration for the eye detail and the vertical striping is a series of crushed stone inlay. The finish is a clear gloss that enhances the natural beauty of the black walnut. This is an abstract/stylistic piece as you'll see in the last picture, the backside of the carving reveals the natural element to the twisted walnut. Even though it has a curving, gentle twist, the piece is hard as a rock. The base is made from mesquite. The pictures are both in natural light as well as indoor lighting.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Compliments, for sure! I envy you that artistic talent--I can only work in moderately straight lines and nearly square corners.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Pretty dang cool! Nice job


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh My! How beautiful is that piece. I absolutely love it and can imagine the time and effort to do something like that, but can see it was worth that time and effort. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!!! That is awesome!!! Inlay really sets it off. Where is that art going to end up?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

galvbay said:


> Wow!!! That is awesome!!! Inlay really sets it off. *Where is that art going to end up?????
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully in the home or office of one of those "bluewater" boys. I'd love to see it go to a 2cooler and I'll be posting it on my website next week.

Thanks for all of the gracious comments...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm by no means a wealthy guy but I'm interested in this piece! I love collecting woodworkings created by 2coolers... I have many things created by this group.

Shoot me a PM with your asking price.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I know all you have to do is take away anything that doesn't look like a marlin BUT YOU DA MAN!!

Awesome piece!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

WildThings said:


> I know all you have to do is take away anything that doesn't look like a marlin BUT YOU DA MAN!!
> 
> Awesome piece!


Ha....You're exactly right!. That's an old woodcarver's saying...


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

WOW, that Marlin is FREAKING AWESOME. I wished I had a place to display it as its by far one of the nicest pieces of woodwork Ive seen. Beautiful Beautiful work.


----------

